# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Perubalsem allergie

## Sanne1987

Hoi,
Mijn naam is Sanne en ik ben 27 jaar jong. 
Ik ben hier nieuw op dit forum en ik zou graag meer te weten willen komen over perubalsem allergie. 
Ik ben hier onlangs achter gekomen dmv plakproef testen en ik kreeg een A4tje mee met wat info en that's it.

Groetjes

----------


## Sanne1987

Ik bedoel dus wat doen of laten jullie voor deze allergie?
Welke producten gebruiken jullie? 
Zit het hem alleen in verzorgingsproducten of ook in voeding?

Want met name dat laatste (voeding) is mij niet helemaal duidelijk.
Wat ik begrijp van de weinige info die ik van de dermatoloog mee heb gekregen is dat wanneer je een allergische reactie in en rond je mond krijgt dat er dan sprake is van perubalsem allergie in voeding maar is dat ook zo?

Want ik heb geen eczeem in en rond mijn mond maar wel op mijn voorhoofd, rond de ogen, langs de zijkanten van mijn neus, hals, nek, schouderbladen en elleboogplooien. 

Ik gebruik al langere tijd geen make-up meer omdat het daarmee is begonnen. Sinds ik weet dat ik deze allergie heb gebruik ik ook geen parfum meer en ik smeer la roche posay toleriane ultra afwisselend met hormoonzalf. Maar de eczeem blijft, ik merk nog geen verbetering eerder verslechtering (heel erg droog, schilferend en rode vlekken).

----------

